# Oldie but Newbie



## jhawkin1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey everyone. It's been a few years. I wanted to start a cutting cycle so just looking for some support and tips. I am gluten free and dairy free and allergic to many foods including:  Cocoa, broccoli, almonds, peaches, pears, yeast and watermelon to name a few. Any guidance would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Guaguito (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

